# ohio river duck hunting?



## wallydvr

i was wondering if anyone knows the regs. on waterfowl hunting on the river around the east liverpool area. are you allowed to hunt anywhere on the river? or only in certain areas. thanks for any help you may be able to give.


----------



## Procraftboats21

I know some guys that hunt a point by little yellow creek in wellsville which is just right down the river from liverpool. They do well on geese, mallards and a few divers


----------



## ohiogary

thats a good question I was wondering about, I live down in Martins Ferry, seems to be no shortage of waterfowl, but I never hear of anyone hunting. I heard that you need to own property bordering the river or land owners permission, even hunting out of a boat, any more information would be appreciated on this topic


----------



## edge13

i grew up in mingo Jct. and spent a ton of time fishing the river. definatly plenty of ducks and geese. i always thought it would be great to hunt geese by the Golf Coarse in Rayland....


----------



## wallydvr

hey guys i just talked to game and fish from jefferson. it was told to me that u can hunt the river outside corp., or city limits. must have owners permission if on shore and most islands are owned by someone. but here is the catch if you stay in your boat your ok. also no matter if your in a boat or shore all birds over water are west virgina ducks. r u scratching your head yet? this means you have to follow west virgina water fowl regs and limits. ohio residents dont need west virgina lic., but non res. do. the officer stated to me most violations for river hunting, is hunting inside city limmits, and hunting on sundays ( west virgina law). i hope this helps. the dnr guy sounded pretty confused w/ no clear answers. he reffered me to ohio pub. #404


----------



## edge13

Great post Wally. Its for reasons like this i love this site.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Procraftboats21

yeah i knew it would be confusing.. the city limits thing could get really tricky


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

stay away from cluster island


----------



## big_fish

I see a guy hunting off of the piont at rayland golf corse every fall I do know that hunting the river does fall under wva hunting laws but if you hunt up any tribs I believe you fall under ohio regs happy hunting!$


----------



## kingjohn

The WV/OH reciprocal agreement,,,, in the regs. it will tell you!

Yes you must follow wv laws,,,and wv'peeps will turn you in for hunting on a sunday if there season is out! Ive seen it ! We cant hunt on sunday you shouldnt either! is our opinion. The reason is years ago wv took responability for the Ohio river why I have no clue but thats the deal!
dont try to hunt a tributary edge either! BUSTED


----------



## kingjohn

But the WVDNR patrols the river pretty well! Checked three times in a week by 1 officer,,,,,, I asked him if he had problom w/ me POLITLY ,,but he said just doing job.. Heck i was almost on a first name basis by friday,,,Wanted to look at limits. After the fist time,,but I haven't been checked by him in a while. If you go,,,Plan to meet the WV DNR the love to hang out at the ramps and crawl up behind you in BDU's the Majoity are great officers but a few are kinda rough! 
Dont take this post wrong I truly am one of the ethical hunters out there ,, ID birds before you shoot,,,,no skybusting only feet down etc...trust me my dad grew up in Arkansas! So if you screw with ducks you got beat! 

Happy hunting Remember the Ohio doesnt give up her dead! If you go in you might not come back up. Be careful I see Ohio (cleveland) area hunters lauching all the time in flood stages when I wont go near her ,, and I littleraly grew up on her bank's,,please dont do that first if you use a dog your putting its life at stake every time it hits the water! I know of 2 dogs last year the the ohio sucked under and didnt give back,,,so its not only our lifes at stake hear!( i always hear we boat Erie) we can handle it,,,,,,,Erie is a lake not a RIVER with log jams floating trees, etc,,,, yes I respect Erie just as much ut in a different way! So please if you come down to hunt be respectful and Mindful!


----------



## zpyles_00

I could be wrong but i'm pretty sure it's also stated in the laws that if your anchored, you have to have land owners permission.


----------



## kingjohn

as well as decoy anchors etc. Its tricky to interpert,,,,,,

I think they like it that way!


----------



## Alaskan

Doesn't it make you wonder if the DNR really wants you hunting? How hard was it to leave the law the way it was.


----------



## Vmax

I think they just leave grey area so if they feel like bustin you they can!It makes you nervous the whole time your out!


----------

